# Beef Ribs/Restaurant Depot



## danbono (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi What kind of beef ribs should I be good for smoking . I've seen a few different kinds last time at Restaurant Depot..Would like to give beef ribs a try.

      
    BF BACK RIBS CRYO R/W
         BF CHUCK SHORT RIBS BONELESS FRESH CHUCK$6.89$6.59      BF SHORT RIBS SPLIT 2 IN CHOICE FLANKEN STYLE 2INC$7.48$0.00
     USDA STANDARD OR HIGHER BEEF CHUCK SHORT RIBS R/W

      
THanks Dan


----------



## themule69 (Jan 29, 2015)

I prefer the real ribs when I do ribs. If I want chuck I just do a whole chuck.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## danbono (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi All I would just like to try beef ribs.Need a change.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Getting tired of BB's and St Louie's..

Thanks Dan

PS Did a Chuck roast once, wasn't my cup of tea, came out drier then my briskets.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/160058/slicing-a-chuck-roast


----------



## tropics (Jan 30, 2015)

Dan I guess best thing to say if they look real meaty, that is what I would go with.Personally I like mine braised with a bottle of beer and BBQ sauce mixed


----------



## danbono (Jan 30, 2015)

tropics said:


> Dan I guess best thing to say if they look real meaty, that is what I would go with.Personally I like mine braised with a bottle of beer and BBQ sauce mixed


Hi Tropics  Only problem is that in Restaurant Depot , you can't see the ribs..They are not packaged in a clear wrap.

Saw some short ribs in Shop N Stop today, but passed on them.Theyy had St louis ribs for $2.49, so I went with them for now.

Thanks Dan


----------



## tropics (Jan 30, 2015)

I wish I could get into their still dropped my membership when I closed the shop.


----------



## danbono (Feb 11, 2015)

HiI All Still not sure as what Beef ribs to get at Restaurant Depot..Any one buy thier Beef ribs at RD, if so what did kind did you get?

Thanks Dan


----------



## danbono (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi All Buy the process of elimination,I think I'm going with the *20798150000 FRESH MEAT SUPERIOR CH ANGUS beef SHORT RIBS CHUCK R/W $3.99 $3.79. They looked nice and meaty when I was at Retaurant Depot*

*Thanks Dan*

Select UPC# Category Description Unit Price Case Price
20794190000 FRESH MEAT BF BACK RIBS CRYO R/W $2.39 $2.23 Back ribs mostly bone
20793110000 FRESH MEAT BF CHUCK SHORT RIBS BONELESS FRESH CHUCK $6.89 $6.59 No Bone
20750370000 FRESH MEAT BF SHORT RIBS SPLIT 2 IN CHOICE FLANKEN STYLE 2INC $7.48 $0.00 Not the right cut

IBS FROZEN R/W $2.59 $2.52
20798160000 FRESH MEAT SUPERIOR CH ANGUS beef SHORT RIBS 3 BONE R/ $6.39 $5.99 Much more expensive then the Chuck Short ribs.
*20798150000 FRESH MEAT SUPERIOR CH ANGUS beef SHORT RIBS CHUCK R/W $3.99 $3.79*
20790060000 FRESH MEAT USDA STANDARD OR HIGHER BEEF CHUCK SHORT RIBS R/W $3.89 $3.59 No select for me

__________________


----------



## reinhard (Feb 14, 2015)

I would get the USDA Choice FLANKEN style beef ribs.  They come off the beef plate and are the meatiest beef ribs.  I have them sliced 1/4 inch thin across.  I just bought 10 pounds of them for 4.99 lb.  I marinade them in a Korean marinade.  This is often called Kalbi or Galbi in Korean.  Just the best tasting ribs ever.and tender like a butchers heart, HA HA [an old saying of mine].  Here is a pic of them.













IMG_1554.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Feb 14, 2015


















IMG_1555.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Feb 14, 2015






Now I also like the beef texas ribs when I can find them with some meat on them.  Those are the one's you get when the butcher cuts them off a standing rib roast at the shop.  I grab them when I see them.













IMG_0945.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Feb 14, 2015


















IMG_0949.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Feb 14, 2015


















IMG_0951.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Feb 14, 2015


















IMG_0955.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Feb 14, 2015


















IMG_1145.jpg



__ reinhard
__ Feb 14, 2015






Like you said, stay away from standard or select grades.  Stick with the Choice grade.  Reinhard


----------



## danbono (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi Thanks for the info & pics..I liked the look of the beef chuck short ribs,that I saw at RD, nice and meaty.The back ribs didn't seem to have much meat on them.

 Dan


----------



## danbono (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi All I was able to pick up a small package of chuck beef short ribs, at my local market.Thought I'd give these a try before going to RD at getting the bigger packs.

Right now they in the oven at *250..Way too much SNOW here to get into the smoker.

Thanks Dan













DSC02751.JPG



__ danbono
__ Mar 5, 2015






PS $7.03 for these four pieces


----------



## danbono (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi All 

Hi All After 3.5 hrs at *250 two of the ribs , the meat just came clear away from the bone.  two of the ribs the toothpick went in n out like butter. The other's there was  a little residence. The 2 without the bone just look like pieces of chuck. Could of gotten a chuck roast and cube it up, would have been much cheaper.
Waiting to see how they taste.They were rubbed with Oakridge Black Ops.
Thanks DanB













DSC02755.JPG



__ danbono
__ Mar 5, 2015


----------



## danbono (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi All The beef ribs came out dry but tasty..I think I might have over cooked them.The St Louie ribs saved the day. Maybe next time try the beef ribs with the longer bone.
 Dan


----------



## chef willie (Mar 6, 2015)

Reinhard said:


> I would get the USDA Choice FLANKEN style beef ribs.  They come off the beef plate and are the meatiest beef ribs.  I have them sliced 1/4 inch thin across.  I just bought 10 pounds of them for 4.99 lb.  I marinade them in a Korean marinade.  This is often called Kalbi or Galbi in Korean.  Just the best tasting ribs ever.and tender like a butchers heart, HA HA [an old saying of mine].  Here is a pic of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I was thinking Reinhard....Flanken style & doing Korean marinade and grill 'em over some hot coals. I have not found a regular beef rib yet that has worked out....


----------



## danbono (May 26, 2015)

Hi All found these bones at Whole Foods for the bargain price of 6.99 lb.Rubbed with Black Ops, smoked  with Kingsford Blue, Pecan & Cherry wood, at 280 then foiled, with no liquid.

Was not too crazy about the taste, but they were tender n juicy.

Enjoy Dan













DSC02978.JPG



__ danbono
__ May 26, 2015






After a couple of hours













DSC02981.JPG



__ danbono
__ May 26, 2015






 also smoked a rack fo BB's and St Louie's













DSC02984.JPG



__ danbono
__ May 26, 2015






  beef rib













DSC02988.JPG



__ danbono
__ May 26, 2015


----------



## danbono (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi All Well I'm finally getting around to smoke some beef ribs. Picked up a package of Angus Short ribs at RD..Trying to smoke them on my converted E Smoker, having a very hard time with keeping temps down. I have to leave the top half open to get temps in the 250-275 range, once it gets covered the temps go up real fast Checked my terms before in boiling water they were all right on. I took some pics of the ribs before posting, but they weren't good enough to post, hopefully the finished ribs will be good to post?

Same problem I had last time smoking a chicken. This time I added some vents/dampers, only used a 1/2 Weber chimney, made a circle, put 3-4 Kingsford Blue to get things started. Closed or open with the vents/dampers still the temps went up real fast.
Don't know what else to do?? Maybe next time try the snake method?. Use lest charcoal.
Well after 2 1/2 hrs and with the top just closed temps are holding 261, me thinks the it is coals are dying down?
Any thoughts/idea's with the temp problems that I am facing.
Ribs are at 171* after 2 1/2 hrs.
Here is a link to what my E conversion looks like. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/1...n-this-be-done
Thanks Dan
PS I didn't want to fire up my COS just for 1 rack of beef ribs.

__________________
KCBS/Brinkmann Smoke N Pit/Vertical E Smoker Maverick 732/Thermapen


----------



## danbono (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi All Well the beef ribs did come out well after all the problems with temps running wild.I gotta find a way to regulate temps, like WSM/UDS.

When I purchased the E smoker 2 years ago, the same company Master Forge had a charcoal one,almost the same setup as the E smoker.

                        Beef Ribs after 5 hrs and runaway temps.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dan













DSC03017.JPG



__ danbono
__ Jul 21, 2015


----------



## msuiceman (Jul 21, 2015)

If anyone wants beef ribs in the metro Detroit area, Gratiot central market on the south side of eastern market has them at good prices. Lots of meat in that place, you just have to know what you want and what you are looking at.


----------



## danbono (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Well the beef ribs came out tasting really good. Could have cooked a tad more, next time. I'm still going to play around with the conversion till I get the airflow right!!

Thanks Dan













DSC03021.JPG



__ danbono
__ Jul 22, 2015


----------

